# How come you take my heart for free?



## adrix

Hi all, I'm a new user 

I'd like to know how I can translate the sentence that I have written like topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Mei

Hi, 

I thought about it and the only think I can say is: ¿Cómo te vas a llevar mi corazón gratis? (I don't like this one) or ¿Cómo te vas a llevar mi corazón sin más? But wait for more opinions I'm not sure.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## LauraPV

Hola, 

"Cómo me vas a robar el corazón a cambio de nada?"

A ver si hay más opciones.

Ciao


----------



## Eugin

Laura, me gusta mucho tu versión, pero no me convence la idea de _robar_... me gustaría más que quedara como: "¿*Cómo es posible que te lleves mi corazón a cambio de nada*?"

Saludos!


----------



## PeriG

Apunto dos cosas - 

"How come" es otra forma de decir "por qué".  Por lo tanto no me parece correcto traducirlo por "Como".

¿No sería "take my heart for GRANTED"?  "Take me heart for FREE" no me sueña correcto que nunca lo he oido decir, pero si es de una canción o una poema no soy nadie para hacer comentarios sobre la licencia poética de los demas.


----------



## Mei

PeriG said:
			
		

> Apunto dos cosas -
> 
> "How come" es otra forma de decir "por qué". Por lo tanto no me parece correcto traducirlo por "Como".
> 
> ¿No sería "take my heart for GRANTED"? "Take me heart for FREE" no me sueña correcto que nunca lo he oido decir, pero si es de una canción o una poema no soy nadie para hacer comentarios sobre la licencia poética de los demas.


 
No lo entiendo, "take for granted" significa "dar por sentado", no?

¿sería correcto: "¿Por qué cogíste/llevaste mi corazón sin permiso?" o algo parecido.... ? (I'm lost!)

Mei


----------



## dexterciyo

PeriG said:
			
		

> Apunto dos cosas -
> 
> "How come" es otra forma de decir "por qué".  Por lo tanto no me parece correcto traducirlo por "Como".
> 
> ¿No sería "take my heart for GRANTED"?  "Take me heart for FREE" no me sueña correcto que nunca lo he oido decir, pero si es de una canción o una poema no soy nadie para hacer comentarios sobre la licencia poética de los demas.



La traducción de "how come" por "por qué" es _demasiado_ literal, aunque no te estoy diciendo que sea erróneo. Te pongo un ejemplo:

- I didn't go to the cinema last night
- Oh, really, how come that?
- Well, it was raining and I didn't feel like going out of my house

- No fui al cine anoche.
- ¿En serio? ¿Cómo es/fue eso?
- Bueno, estaba lloviendo y no se me apetecía salir de mi casa.

Al igual que en esa frase se podría decir "why that" en vez de "how come that", en español se puede utilizar el "cómo" en ciertos casos (aunque suena más coloquial, por lo que menos formal) para decir "por qué".

Saludos.


----------



## PeriG

Mei said:
			
		

> No lo entiendo, "take for granted" significa "dar por sentado", no?
> 
> ¿sería correcto: "¿Por qué cogíste/llevaste mi corazón sin permiso?" o algo parecido.... ? (I'm lost!)
> 
> Mei



Lo siento Mei.  Se lo estoy poniendo más dificil.  Es que no me he atrevido traducir la frase porque me hace falta el contexto.  La busqué en google a ver si me saliera algun ejemplo por no me salío nada, de lo cual deduzco que tengo razon en creer que la frase no está bien dicho.  

Solo puedo decir que "take my heart for free" no existe en Inglés y propusé "take for granted/dar por sentado" como alternativa.

Para mí "take for granted" equivale a "no apreciar" - Apreciar - Reconocer y estimar el mérito de alguien o de algo. DRAE".  

"How come (why do) you take my heart for granted". 

Ademas, dexterciyo, no decimos, "how come that/why that".


----------



## Mei

Me convence más la traducción "Por qué", sugerencias...)

¿Como fue que te llevaste mi corazon sin más? o ¿Por qué te llevaste mi corazón sin más? (¿es correcto traducir "for granted" por "sin más"? 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## PeriG

Bueno, a ver que piensan ustedes de mi tentativa...

"¿Como es que no aprecias (das por sentado) el amor que te doy?"

"¿Por qué das por sentado mi corazón?".


----------



## dexterciyo

PeriG said:
			
		

> Ademas, dexterciyo, no decimos, "how come that/why that".



Bueno, si tú lo dices. Tú eres el nativo. De todas formas yo sí lo he oído de bocas angloparlantes. No obstante, sólo quería aclararte la traducción de "how come" al español.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

PeriG said:
			
		

> Bueno, a ver que piensan ustedes de mi tentativa...
> 
> "¿Como es que no aprecias (das por sentado) el amor que te doy?"
> 
> "¿Por qué das por sentado mi corazón?".



"No apreciar" *no* tiene el mismo significado que "Dar por sentado".

Y la segunda frase, es un tanto extraña, no sabría en qué contexto utilizarla.
Sin embargo, "¿por qué das por sentado mi amor?" suena algo más verosímil, aunque no sería la traducción exacta al tema principal del _thread_, pienso yo.

Saludos.


----------



## adrix

Hey muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones... la verdad es creo que esta frase tiene cierta complejidad a la hora de su traducción... la literal es fácil, pero me suena muy mal.

Yo había pensado en "Cómo puedes tratar así a mi corazón?" qué opináis? no me parece una versión demasiado ajustada a la gramática de la frase, pero me suena mas familiar decirlo así.

También estoy conforme con algo como "Cómo has podido robar mi corazón?" aunque gramaticalmente tampoco se ajusta (por tiempos verbales)

De todas formas, gracias


----------



## PeriG

Bueno, de todas maneras, yo creo que debe haber un error en la frase original y por eso tanta confusión.  

How come you take my heart for GRANTED

or

How come you TOOK my heart for free

son posibiles.  De otra manera, yo estoy tan confundido como los demas.

Te agredezco la aclaración de "how come".


----------



## Mei

adrix said:
			
		

> Hey muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones... la verdad es creo que esta frase tiene cierta complejidad a la hora de su traducción... la literal es fácil, pero me suena muy mal.
> 
> Yo había pensado en "Cómo puedes tratar así a mi corazón?" qué opináis? no me parece una versión demasiado ajustada a la gramática de la frase, pero me suena mas familiar decirlo así.
> 
> También estoy conforme con algo como "Cómo has podido robar mi corazón?" aunque gramaticalmente tampoco se ajusta (por tiempos verbales)
> 
> De todas formas, gracias


 
jajajaja ¿De dónde has sacado esta frase? ¡Que complicado! No sería más fácil decir: ¿No te das cuenta de que te quiero? (siguiendo la traducción de ¿Cómo és que no aprecias mi amor?)

Saludos

Mei


----------



## adrix

Si te refieres a de dónde saque la frase en inglés... se la puso de nick un amigo mío de Holanda en el messenger... al principio me resultó "How come..." porque nunca lo había visto antes.

Si te refieres a de dónde saqué mi traducción... bueno... ni idea... me vino sin más  sólo pensé en la forma descarada de que alguien coja tu corazón tan deliberadamente 

Saludos.

Adrián.


----------



## PeriG

Pero Adrix, de dónde sacaste esta frase...el tema del hijo?  Si nos das el contexto, será más facíl traducirtela.  Por lo menos, yo por mi parte quisiera saber si tengo razon en creer que tiene un error.  De lo contrario, tiene que ser linguaje poetica, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## PeriG

Oops.  Te me adelantaste.


----------



## Mei

adrix said:
			
		

> Si te refieres a de dónde saque la frase en inglés... se la puso de nick un amigo mío de Holanda en el messenger... al principio me resultó "How come..." porque nunca lo había visto antes.
> 
> Si te refieres a de dónde saqué mi traducción... bueno... ni idea... me vino sin más  sólo pensé en la forma descarada de que alguien coja tu corazón tan deliberadamente
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Adrián.


 
Me referia a la frase en inglés.   Me la apuntaré he iré preguntando a ver que opina la gente! 

Si se me ocurre algo ya os lo diré! 

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## Mei

PeriG said:
			
		

> Oops. Te me adelantaste.


 
  

Mei


----------



## adrix

Hola Perig... el problema es que estoy como tú... no sé de dónde la sacó... cuando lo vea, se lo preguntaré... Aún así, debo decir que le increpé por lo de "How come" e incluso le pregunté si no podía tatarse de un error léxico o gramatical.

Al día siguiente me hizo incapié en que la frase era correcta... es todo lo que sé. No obstante, me parece una frase interesante.

Saludos.

Adrián


----------



## dexterciyo

adrix said:
			
		

> Hola Perig... el problema es que estoy como tú... no sé de dónde la sacó... cuando lo vea, se lo preguntaré... Aún así, debo decir que le increpé por lo de "How come" e incluso le pregunté si no podía tatarse de un error léxico o gramatical.
> 
> Al día siguiente me hizo incapié en que la frase era correcta... es todo lo que sé. No obstante, me parece una frase interesante.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Adrián



A mí la frase me parece correcta. "Googleando" me encontré con la siguiente frase:

Once smile from you can take my heart for free

Creo que se entiende lo que quiere decir, pero quizá no me salen las palabras más adecuadas para la traducción. Es algo así como que con una simple sonrisa consigues arrebatarme el corazón.

How come you take my heart for free?

¿Cómo es posible que te apoderes de mi corazón (tan fácilmente)?

Lo de fácilmente me lo inventé, pero pega bien ahí  , y no sé por qué, me da esa impresión de que lo hace apenas sin esfuerzo. Me lo sigo inventando, jaja   

Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

No soy capaz de traducirlo bien, pero lo voy a explicar un poco...

How come:  en inglés puede ser o ¿por qué? = why, o ¿Cómo es que...?  o sencillamente " ¿Cómo? "  = how is it that
Creo que aquí significa How?

You take my heart for free= me llevas el corazón/te apoderas de mi cariño/amor, sin esfuerzo/sin darme nada a cambio

Un equivalente en inglés:  How do you take my love so easily?


----------



## Mei

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Un equivalente en inglés: How do you take my love so easily?


 
Hola Cuchuflete!

¿Quieres decir que la frase "how come you take my heart for free?" no es correcta?

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## dexterciyo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Un equivalente en inglés:  How do you take my love so easily?



Alaa, al final parece que no me estaba inventando nada con lo de "fácilmente"    Estoy hecho un fiera ...   (Modestia aparte).

Saludos


----------



## Mei

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Alaa, al final parece que no me estaba inventando nada con lo de "fácilmente"  Estoy hecho un fiera ...  (Modestia aparte).
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues va a ser que si!  

Mei


----------



## cuchuflete

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchuflete!
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que la frase "how come you take my heart for free?" no es correcta?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei



Hola Mei,

Al contrario...he intentado explicar el significado, o algún significado posible.

"How come you take my heart for free" me parece poético y figurado.

Un saludo,
C.


----------



## Mei

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Mei,
> 
> Al contrario...he intentado explicar el significado, o algún significado posible.
> 
> "How come you take my heart for free" me parece poético y figurado.
> 
> Un saludo,
> C.


 
Ok, gracias! ¡Es que le he dado muchas vueltas como para que al final la frase estuviera mal! 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## PeriG

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> "How come you take my heart for free" me parece poético y figurado.
> 
> Un saludo,
> C.



Y por si sirve de algo, estoy de acuerdo.  Como dijé en mi primer "post¨, si el amigo holandés de adrix la estaba usando en una manera figurada o poetica, a mí tambien me sueña verosímil.  

Como mi credibilidad está en entredicho por lo de "dar por sentado", no sé si volveré a atreverme a traducir al español, pero por lo menos parece que se ha puesto fin a la confusión.  Hehe.

A ver si Adrix nos lo averiguará cuando vuelva a ver a su amigo.


----------



## Mei

PeriG said:
			
		

> Como mi credibilidad está en entredicho por lo de "dar por sentado", no sé si volveré a atreverme a traducir al español, pero por lo menos parece que se ha puesto fin a la confusión. Hehe.


 
Espero que no te hayas molestado, yo lo único que quiero es poder contar con  la opinión del máximo de gente posible para que entre todos podamos resolver frases tan "peculiares" como esta. Muchas veces cuando traduzco pongo lo primero que me pasa por la cabeza y lo hago mal, pero siempre hay alguien que me corrige y es una suerte.

Para mi es un lujo poder hablar con vosotros.  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## PeriG

Mei said:
			
		

> Espero que no te hayas molestado, Mei



Al reves!!  Para mi tambien es un lujo poder hablar con vosotros.  Siempre recibo sus correcciones con el más grande agredecimiento.  Me encantan! Al decir que mi credibilidad estaba en entredicho, solo quería "have little a  laugh at myself."


----------



## ruina

PeriG said:
			
		

> "have little a laugh at myself."


ser sardónico? ^_^



How come you take my heart for free

lets try to keep the poetry:

¿Cómo es posible que secuestres mi corazón?
¿Qué has hecho para arrebatarme el corazón?
¿Cómo has podido arrebatarme el corazón? <- esta me gusta


----------



## adrix

Hola a todos 

Parece ser que mi amigo no cogió la frase de una canción, ni siquiera de un poema... sino que se la inventó. Aún así, varios amigos míos me han apuntado que se suele escuchar en canciones, estructuras como la de esta frase, es decir, usando el "How come..."

Finalmente me quedo con la traducción "Cómo has podido arrebatarme el corazón?"

Saludos


----------



## Mei

adrix said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Parece ser que mi amigo no cogió la frase de una canción, ni siquiera de un poema... sino que se la inventó. Aún así, varios amigos míos me han apuntado que se suele escuchar en canciones, estructuras como la de esta frase, es decir, usando el "How come..."
> 
> Finalmente me quedo con la traducción "Cómo has podido arrebatarme el corazón?"
> 
> Saludos


 
jajjaja, ok!

Gracias!

Mei


----------



## pachirubio

Hola 
No puedo evitar sonreírme por los años pasado en Holanda y tantas expresiones que allí son muy muy comunes y que rozan sin cruzar la línea gramatical de error en el inglés. Aquí estás sufriendo el rebote de una canción de baby face. la traducción que yo le daba es: Cómo es que te llevas mi corazón gratis. Más contemporánea y sólo como exclamación, sin preguntar por el modo en que lo robas, porque claro... gratis en Holanda... va a ser que no.


----------

